# Users, especially females, please Help me decide!!



## HW36 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello! I have been pouring over reviews & watching tutorials on the M&P 9c vs 9mm Shield. My husband is ready to buy it for me for Christmas so I need to figure this one out!!  I really like certain options for both that its difficult for me to decide so thought maybe getting more people's advise/experience would help maybe? I have shot both but at different times so hard to compare recoil and feel without a side by side/shot by shot comparison. With weight being similar (within 3 oz) I don't think its gonna be a deal breaker. I plan to carry often so I know the shield is slimmer but ladies out there...is it a huge difference?? I wont carry in an outside holster it will be in.
My issues: 
I like the thinner slim lines of the shield but I like double stack capability
I want low recoil as I am a 5'6" thin build female with small hands.

any suggestions or other things for me to consider when deciding between these two? Very appreciated!


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Normally, I would recommend the Shield, especially for women. S&W is in the middle of a safety recall on the Shield. I wouldn't recommend it until they get it squared away.


----------



## HW36 (Nov 30, 2013)

hud35500 said:


> Normally, I would recommend the Shield, especially for women. S&W is in the middle of a safety recall on the Shield. I wouldn't recommend it until they get it squared away.


Oh didn't realize that...thanks!!!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

i would get the 9c but upgrade it to a 40c for carry. 3 oz is quite a difference in weight of a gun and would help you with the recoil. the so called mouse guns shield etc are small compact but usually hard to shoot with any degree of accuracy. i have a 40c and love it the shield i have handle and it is just to small for comfort.


----------



## HW36 (Nov 30, 2013)

1jimmy said:


> i would get the 9c but upgrade it to a 40c for carry. 3 oz is quite a difference in weight of a gun and would help you with the recoil. the so called mouse guns shield etc are small compact but usually hard to shoot with any degree of accuracy. i have a 40c and love it the shield i have handle and it is just to small for comfort.


Thanks! I've been leaning toward the 9C as that's the one I decided on at the range but then felt being smaller had to check w others on the shield too! Appriciate ur response!


----------

